# XFX AMD Radeon™ RX 5700 XT Triple Dissipation 8GB GDDR6  (bios and overclock)



## zcedric (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello!
I got 10 of these cards (XFX AMD Radeon™ RX 5700 XT Triple Dissipation 8GB GDDR6).

I figured out that there is nothing out there in the internet. I couldn't find anything on techpowerup or anywhere else.
So i made my own bios changes and overclock and was able to increase the card from 48mh/s to 55mh/s.

How can i show the world? haha. Is there a way to upload the .rom to techpowerup?

Also I used following overclock: core 1325, mem 950, voltage 750.

Edit: I forget to tell that I use mmpos and phoenixminer and mine ETH.
Thanks


----------



## Toothless (Jan 6, 2021)

Probably post it in the mining topics, since I'm sure people don't want to be downloading custom mining bios' for gpu fixes.


----------



## zcedric (Jan 6, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Probably post it in the mining topics, since I'm sure people don't want to be downloading custom mining bios' for gpu fixes.


I just saw that there is a specific place for it. Can someone move this post? Thx


----------



## mttmining (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello zedric,
COuld you share your bios?
Thx!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2021)

If you have a copy of you original bios before you flashed the card, then if TPU doesn't have that already then I'm sure that will be of benefit to anyone else out there with the cards like yourself, should the worst happen


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 28, 2021)

zcedric said:


> Hello!
> I got 10 of these cards (XFX AMD Radeon™ RX 5700 XT Triple Dissipation 8GB GDDR6).
> 
> I figured out that there is nothing out there in the internet. I couldn't find anything on techpowerup or anywhere else.
> ...


And whats the power of each of that card after the modded BIOS and the 55MH/s perf?


----------



## zcedric (Feb 4, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> And whats the power of each of that card after the modded BIOS and the 55MH/s perf?


I run at about 101 watt a card which phoenix miner says. But it is probably more likely 105-115.

I also changed the rem hz to 875 as it crashes too often with 900-950.



mttmining said:


> Hello zedric,
> COuld you share your bios?
> Thx!


yes, send me a privat pm with your email and I will send it too you.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 4, 2021)

You can attach these kind of files (.rom) here on TPU. I’m not sure about PM though.


----------



## Russellothek (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi Zedric,

I have an xfx radeon rx 6900 xt graphics card, and I am interested if your bios will work with it. I want to force this card to mine bitcoins.

 
Thx.


----------



## zcedric (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello all
Here all the files I have from all my cards, good luck.

Also remeber this: I also changed the rem hz to 875 as it crashes too often with 900-950.


----------

